# NABBA North East Overall winner with Jason 'Prehistoric' Corrick



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

As you can see im a million miles away, i was so spaced out i didnt know what day it was?

I really enjoyed this show and will certainly be looking to come in bigger and drier for next year. The number of competitors was fantastic with a great atmosphere, although i spent most of my time sleeping back stage for what i did see was very good.

The standard wasnt as good as last year, especially the overall but every year is different and i commend every athlete that competed that day.

Highlights for me was the under 18 winner, this young lad hit the stage like a pro and will be one to watch in a few years... All he needs is size and he has plenty of time so well done to him.

One more week until the final so its knuckle down time!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

looking very good Paul it will be an interesting final mate....see you onstage in a weeks time


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

looking very well buddy great shape a week will see you dry as a bone


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

You look awesome mate.

Good luck at the finals!


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> looking very good Paul it will be an interesting final mate....see you onstage in a weeks time


It aint over until its over....

Thanks Paul. The finals are always interesting as its all on the day that counts as you know, anything could happen?

Its always best not to make predictions as they are usually never right anyway, ha!

Good luck to you also matey and i'll see you there and have a chat if i can string a sentence together... Man, i hate this part but everyone is in the same boat i guess.

1 more week and we can all have our lives back and makes our girlfriends/wifes happy again, ha! :thumb:

Time to train....


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

FATBOY said:


> looking very well buddy great shape a week will see you dry as a bone


Hi Fatboy,

Thanks for your comments.

I soon hope to be a fatboy... then i'll be happy! :thumb:


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

defdaz said:


> You look awesome mate.
> 
> Good luck at the finals!


Hi Defdaz,

Maybe not awesome but im giving it a damn good go


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lockstock said:


> It aint over until its over....
> 
> Thanks Paul. The finals are always interesting as its all on the day that counts as you know, anything could happen?
> 
> ...


this is very true mate predictions are not good thing to make......i have my goal and will do everything i can do to not come last......

it will be good to catch up buddy keep strong mate....


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> this is very true mate predictions are not good thing to make......i have my goal and will do everything i can do to not come last......
> 
> it will be good to catch up buddy keep strong mate....


As my friend once said to cheer me up... 'Last place is still a place', ha!

But like you, i hope i dont come last... That would be a bummer and time to take up knitting or something else less taxing 

Stay cool Pscarby :thumbup1:


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Good luck guys, I'll be there next week to cheer you on!! :beer:


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

any other pics?

Think a guy from my gym was competeing


----------



## jx_uk (Mar 21, 2009)

I put some pics from the early rounds up at: http://www.skiptotheend.com/blog/2010/05/15/nabba-north-east-2010/


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

jx_uk said:


> I put some pics from the early rounds up at: http://www.skiptotheend.com/blog/2010/05/15/nabba-north-east-2010/


excellent pics mate,cracking


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Fantom said:


> Good luck guys, I'll be there next week to cheer you on!! :beer:


Thank you sir Fantom :thumb:




























6 Days to go until the finals.... :2guns:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

fvck me look at them legs!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Saw you there on the day lockstock and you looked great (I was in the 1st timers)

Looking forward to the finals, I'm hoping to be there, in the corwd obviously


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Any chance of seeing you with a pic of that broadsword you won for the overall?

it was bigger than you lol


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

RACK said:


> Saw you there on the day lockstock and you looked great (I was in the 1st timers)
> 
> Looking forward to the finals, I'm hoping to be there, in the corwd obviously


Hi Rack,

Thanks mate and a big well done to you! :thumbup1:

Im looking forward to the finals too, i cant wait until its all over


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Any chance of seeing you with a pic of that broadsword you won for the overall?
> 
> it was bigger than you lol


Hi Mr Incredible,

Im just waiting for photo's and the dvd to come through... You are right, the sword is bigger than me, ha! Most things are.... :laugh:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Got this off youtube, nice sword  , well done, great physique:thumbup1:

tried to embed but couldn't???

PS, which gym to you train at??


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

tel3563 said:


> Got this off youtube, nice sword  , well done, great physique:thumbup1:
> 
> tried to embed but couldn't???
> 
> PS, which gym to you train at??


Hi Tel3563,

Thanks for that 

My training is a little different as i train in the countryside at a friends house, its a converted pig shed and i train by myself... Best gains ive made since getting away from mainstream gyms.

Paul.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lockstock said:


> Hi Mr Incredible,
> 
> Im just waiting for photo's and the dvd to come through... You are right, the sword is bigger than me, ha! Most things are.... :laugh:


call me IB :laugh:

You looked in great shape on the day, i was near the front rows.

What class are you in?

*finger crossed for not being class 2*


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Paul is in my class mate class 4


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

lockstock said:


> Hi Tel3563,
> 
> Thanks for that
> 
> ...


I'm not far from Beverley (York side). You looking for a new training partner


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

Locky, big congrats on your n.east overall win. All the best for the finals mate..

paul scarb..all the best to you for southport bro.. 

steve


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Incredible mate, 1000% effort and result!


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Incredible Bulk said:


> call me IB :laugh:
> 
> You looked in great shape on the day, i was near the front rows.
> 
> ...


Thanks (IB) 

Class 2, Mmmm.... Only if you stretch me out another foot, ha!


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

tel3563 said:


> I'm not far from Beverley (York side). You looking for a new training partner


Thanks Tel,

Im a bit of a lone ranger as i prefer to train alone but thanks anyway buddy


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

scobielad said:


> Incredible mate, 1000% effort and result!


Thanks Scobielad,

I would like to think ive put plenty of effort in this year, hopefully it will all pay off this Saturday :thumb:


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Mate your an animal,keep up the good work...


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Paul is in my class mate class 4





lockstock said:


> Thanks (IB)
> 
> Class 2, Mmmm.... Only if you stretch me out another foot, ha!


phew.... i'll let you two midgets battle it out :lol:

all the best for the finals Paul :beer:


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

stevie flynn said:


> Locky, big congrats on your n.east overall win. All the best for the finals mate..
> 
> paul scarb..all the best to you for southport bro..
> 
> steve


Thanks very much Steve.

See you there


----------

